# Handling



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Heya, Quick Q:
How long do you handle your mice at a time and how much?


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry must have missed this when you first posted. I try to handle my mice every day but failing that I do a head count of everyone and make sure they dont look on the brink of death or anything. I have too many to handle for long periods each and usually they only get taken out and inspected then put back. I handle the babies quite a bit though or they are crazy.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

We have under 30 mice so we tend to handle every day...if not we at least make sure we handle the babies. Timewise it varies...sometimes I get the urge to have a sit down with a mouse or a group for ages  They get runs on our table, runs in our bathtub, turns sitting on our shoulders...were just soppy :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aaaah! More cute and less of that soppy


----------



## emiliabird (May 18, 2009)

Hello there, i am just after a bit of advice from someone more experienced with mouse behaviours... I am not really able to handle my mice as i'm scared i'm goig to lose them if i take them out of their cage. I am worried about grabbing them by the tail as don't want to spook them. They are quite tame with me now though as i have had them for a few months, and when i put my hand into the cage one of them will sit on my hand, but the other is very nervous and she will put her paws on me but i'm worried she would jump if i lifted her. Do you have any tips for building up to holding them? Or how is the right way to grab them?? They're just so small, i don't want to break them! Also do they like to be stroked like cats and dogs do? Yours Thankfully, Emilia.x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Hiya,

Well every mouse is different in its personality. If one is climbing onto your hand then thats really great. Its probable the other is just shy by nature. You could try herding her into a tube and then tipping her into your hand, scooping or whatever works best for you. Dont grab by the tail, at least not the end or middle...you can quickly pick up by the base and transfer onto your hand though

If you want to get them tamer you could try letting them climb over your body, or sitting in a bathtub with them (yes, Im insane) so theres no chance of losing em

Mice usually wont jump from your hand as they have a sense of height. Ive never had even a very skittish mouse jump, they usually just clamber around your body like madthings


----------



## emiliabird (May 18, 2009)

Oh - that is a good idea to have them in the bathtub! I will give that a go - i worry that if i am nervous they'll be able to tell, but i'd be much more confident if i knew i wouldn't lose them.

my little nervous one has jumped from me before... although it wasn't a great height. She was very little then though and i think she is definitely more confident now, but still shy for sure.

I just look at them in their cage and wish i could have them on my lap! They're such lovely little ones! x


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

As a very new first time mouse owner .... I did exactly what has been advised...I used to sit in the bathtub with my mice. It's amazing as they cannot escape so your confidence grows and they just run all over you. I love it. You can pick them up as much as you want or if you are less confident just let them have a good old run around. I thought it worked perfectly.

I don't do it now although I would if I felt I needed to 'get to know' some new mice


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi i spend 6 houers at the day too mymices, feeding and ahndling complet.

some days just 4 hours, but i love to work with mymice, i taind 2 mices with klicker and it's verrryfunny and lovly to to that...so my animals are all my childrens and ich work with them so they don't get boringtime
viv


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I only have 15 mice 3 adults and 12 babies so I handle the adults for about 5 minutes to check them over and make sure they stay tame. The babies I will handle more once they get there fur just to get them tame but I use most of them for feeders so if I can't then I don't worry to much.


----------



## adele108 (Apr 13, 2009)

my mouse seems to be scared of heights and she doesnt like it when i stand up if im holding her, just scoop them up with both hands then sit with them in your hands or put them onto a table so they can run around, they will not jump i dont think, when matilda is running around she always checks an unsure surface first with her front paws to make sure its ok  
or if they run inside a tube, pick the tube up and put it on the table then they can run around - put your hands on the table so they can climb on you.


----------

